# Wedding Photographers Surrey: Best Wedding Photographs



## shaneclark (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I am sharing few of my collections of wedding photographs here. I would appreciate some suggestions on it.



















__________________________

Wedding   Photographers Surrey


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 6, 2011)

I like #1 but I wish I could see the groom's face, it looks like he's about to walk away from her.
#2 is good, their faces are a little dark because of the shadow
#3 maybe you could have brought her train around so that it's not cut out, but it doesn't bother me that much
#4 is beautiful- my favorite


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

Every photo has a lot of space above the heads of the subjects....I'd say it's too much space.


----------



## Jace (Oct 6, 2011)

Number 4 seems to have an odd tint to it.. to me anyway. Could be my monitor.


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, I looked at it at home and the colors were fine. I'm looking at it at a school and it is tinted green.


----------



## RidgewayPortraits (Oct 6, 2011)

Image #1, I really like but the groom's body language seems very awkward and not natural.
Image #2, I like a lot better, but the train does look like it's cut off since it's around the corner of the wall.
Image #3, To me this seems more of a stock photography shot since it's hard to see both of their faces.
Image #4, Is awesome, the only thing I would have done different is panned down more to see more of the dress, but give just a little bit of head room so you don't cut her head off.


----------



## Overread (Oct 6, 2011)

*unless you say otherwise I'm viewing this as commerical professional work and moving it out of the beginners section and into the pro gallery*


Someone else confirm it for me (the screen I have is currently terrible!) but is the first shot going some kind of crazy nuclear and banding a lot over the whole top section with the greens? It's very distracting and looks very odd and seriously degrades the otherwise good portions of the photo that follow below (and which are the correct points of focus I should be looking at).


----------



## camz (Oct 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> *unless you say otherwise I'm viewing this as commerical professional work and moving it out of the beginners section and into the pro gallery*
> 
> 
> Someone else confirm it for me (the screen I have is currently terrible!) but is the first shot going some kind of crazy nuclear and banding a lot over the whole top section with the greens? It's very distracting and looks very odd and seriously degrades the otherwise good portions of the photo that follow below (and which are the correct points of focus I should be looking at).



Overread site moderator? So when did you sell out to the fuzz buddy? LOL j/k congrats on the promo!


----------



## camz (Oct 6, 2011)

I tend to like it bright...but I agree 2-4 are underexposed.  I'm also sensing a need for something more lax from your subjects.  I know weddings are formal but I think some light playfulness is in order to add life to your shots IMHO.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 6, 2011)

Overread said:


> *unless you say otherwise I'm viewing this as commerical professional work and moving it out of the beginners section and into the pro gallery*
> 
> 
> Someone else confirm it for me (the screen I have is currently terrible!) but is the first shot going some kind of crazy nuclear and banding a lot over the whole top section with the greens? It's very distracting and looks very odd and seriously degrades the otherwise good portions of the photo that follow below (and which are the correct points of focus I should be looking at).



Yeah, the green there is seriously alien green.  While I agree with Big Mike that there is a bit too much head room over all the photos (except for the third, where I think it fits), and the weird green in the first, I like the photos.

This might sound weird because I'm normally not a fan of this type of processing, but I absolutely lovelovelove the forth.  I'm not sure if the green cast was intentional here, but I like it for some crazy reason.  And I love the brides expression and the framing, and well....just everything.


----------



## shaneclark (Oct 10, 2011)

margosoriginals said:


> I like #1 but I wish I could see the groom's face, it looks like he's about to walk away from her.
> #2 is good, their faces are a little dark because of the shadow
> #3 maybe you could have brought her train around so that it's not cut out, but it doesn't bother me that much
> #4 is beautiful- my favorite



Thanks for your generous comments. You requested me to show you the groom's face. Here I'm sharing the picture in which you can see the his face..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you'll like the groom's picture as well!


----------



## shaneclark (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like to say thanks to all who appreciated my work. I'm delighted that you people liked my photography.


----------



## kim_kennedy (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi.. every photo is beautifully captured. Awesome photography!! Really you have done a great job.


----------

